# Western Flyer tanklight



## jd56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just bought this westernflyer tanklight.
Anyone know exactly what bike this belongs to?









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2012)

Press 1 for english...I dont know spanish....I appreciate the help but.....help

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 29, 2012)

This is spam for selling eyeglasses.   Should be removed from site


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2012)

*The nerve!!!!*

I was hoping someone knew what this tank went to.
The nerve of some people....

Still, I'm pissed that I have to press 2 (not 1) to hear in English, in this country....just venting thanks

At the least, it should be, press 1...just saying

So back to the subject at hand on this thread....anybody know what Western Flyer mens bike this tanklight is supposed to go on


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope you find out because that is a cool tan, I have been looking in google images & so on but so far nothing yet.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2012)

*No clue....anyone??*

Still need help IDing this tank assembly....anyone??


----------



## Alpine (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweett Light. I'm pretty sure it belongs on MY Western Flyer.........just sayin.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Which bike?*



Alpine said:


> Sweett Light. I'm pretty sure it belongs on MY Western Flyer.........just sayin.




Lets see your W/F as I have no idea what it goes to. 
Installed the batteries in the almost brand new looking battery tray. Amazing overall condition.

I could be persuaded to sell it.
PM me if you're interested or email me 
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2012)

*sold and awaiting payment*

Sold on ebay and awaiting payment....then to pay the fees....arrrrrg

Oh and I believe the tanklight was equiped on the Sonic Flyer W/F.

I'll miss it.


----------



## krateman (Dec 4, 2012)

JD, it does go to a Western Flyer you posted in your WF album.Pretty sure I saw it there. I love NOS stuff. Great looking tank.


----------

